# Coupling of butterflies



## astrodav68 (May 12, 2007)

Hello everybody,

just to share with you an unforgettable moment spent to contemplate these butterflies.

I hope you'll like it


----------



## LaFoto (May 12, 2007)

Oooooo, yes, I do. Love it.
But would you not better put out a "NSWF" (not safe for work) warning into your title    ...

Ah, just joking. 
Lovely photo of a wonderful moment, and I just love how green all your photos are! And you always use this perfect DOF, and create this incredible sharpness where it belongs. Just GOOD!!!


----------



## Alex_B (May 12, 2007)

very impressive colours! 
I really like this one.


----------



## Benyamin (May 12, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NJMAN (May 12, 2007)

Very nice touch with the unique frame!  and the capture is fantastic!  :thumbup:


----------



## Kirst (May 13, 2007)

I love it. What a beautiful photo. I hope that I'll get that good one day.


----------



## SpaceNut (May 13, 2007)

Awesome! Butterflies are one of my favorites to shoot.


----------



## cherrymoose (May 13, 2007)

Amazing colors! Fantastic job.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## astrodav68 (May 13, 2007)

thank you.

with another butterfly ? ok


----------



## danir (May 13, 2007)

I like the first one, and LOVE the second.

Dani.


----------



## astrodav68 (May 13, 2007)

a little bit bigger


----------



## klissarov ik (May 13, 2007)

the first picture is wonderfull, the colors are impressive.. :hail:


----------



## moracca (May 13, 2007)

Are the doing what I think they're doing?

and by that I mean pooping back and forth.  forever.


----------



## AIRIC (May 13, 2007)

Very interesting images. Nicely captured.

Eric


----------



## Scooter (May 13, 2007)

You can't go wrong with butterfiles.  The colors are always beautiful.  Good job.


----------



## astrodav68 (May 14, 2007)

Scooter said:


> You can't go wrong with butterfiles. The colors are always beautiful. Good job.


 
you're right, but nevertheless you have to compose a beautiful background !

with a little sky


----------



## JahLynJie (May 14, 2007)

Wow, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mohain (May 14, 2007)

Wow! Wondeful photos. Very well done


----------



## mec621 (May 14, 2007)

its and interesting subject, but amazing photograph


----------



## astrodav68 (May 15, 2007)

butterfly alone


----------



## astrodav68 (May 16, 2007)

no comment ?


----------



## ravikiran (Jun 12, 2007)

Comments? Don't you get bored being praised forever?


----------



## astrodav68 (Jun 12, 2007)

lol

I like to know what people think about my photographies and my point of view about nature.


----------



## ravikiran (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey, I don't mean to offend you. Just trying to pull your leg. That's it.


----------



## LeighAnn (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow. GREAT series, David. Very nicely done


----------



## astrodav68 (Jun 12, 2007)

ravikiran said:


> Hey, I don't mean to offend you. Just trying to pull your leg. That's it.


 
no problem


----------



## jimiismydaddy (Jun 12, 2007)

I always wondered how that worked lol. Good shots


----------



## RKW3 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah these are absolutely amazing. 
All your pictures are, come to think of it.

How'd you get this good? I'd love to hear your photography life story! (what age you got started/ why/ any college courses?/etc.)

You don't have to answer, just curious.

Once again, fantastic pictures!


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 12, 2007)

Haven't seen you around for a little while. You're still doing amazing wildlife work. I wish i could get out and shoot like this. Beautifully captured.


----------



## astrodav68 (Jun 13, 2007)

RKW3 said:


> Yeah these are absolutely amazing.
> All your pictures are, come to think of it.
> 
> How'd you get this good? I'd love to hear your photography life story! (what age you got started/ why/ any college courses?/etc.)
> ...


 
I do photography for six month and I am 19 years old. I study biology in france.

thank you for your comments


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jun 13, 2007)

Boun Jour! Butterfly Adult Photos! 

astrodav68, you have a natural talent there. Very impressive for being involved in photography for just 6 months! Proficiat!


----------



## astrodav68 (Jun 13, 2007)

it is just knowledge about wildlife which help me to do this type of photographies


----------

